
René Auberjonois, actor who starred in M*A*S*H*, Star Trek and Benson, dies - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/film/2019/dec/09/rene-auberjonois-actor-who-starred-in-mash-star-trek-and-benson-dies-aged-79
======
furgooswft13
Lots of deaths in the Star Trek world recently :(

Aron Eisenberg (Nog) died about a month ago. D. C. Fontana a week ago. The
actor who played Charlie in the TOS episode "Charlie X", Robert Walker. And
Marina Sirtis (Deanna Troi) posted that her husband died just today.

René Auberjonois who played Odo in DS9 is especially sad for me. One of the
best characters on the best Star Trek show. You will be missed. Enjoy the
Great Link.

[https://twitter.com/ShimermanArmin/status/120381039190771712...](https://twitter.com/ShimermanArmin/status/1203810391907717120)

